# DC-Sicherung gesucht



## Kistecola (5 Juli 2011)

Hi an alle,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:

Ich habe hier eine Anlage mit einem Steuertransformator, von SBA-Trafotech, typ DGPT   Cosmo 2420. Dieser hat 3Ph/400V AC einspeisung (Über Motorschutzschalter geschützt), 20A 24V DC ausgangsseitig.

Jetzt sagte mir der nette Verkäufer von SBA, dass ich Ausgangsseitig (also die 24V) nicht absichern brauch, da es ein elektronisch geregeltes Netzteil ist und er abschaltet, wenn ein Kurzschluss auftritt.
Welchen Querschnitt muss ich denn dort verlegen? 20A wären bei 230V AC ja schon 2,5mm², richtig?

2,5mm² geht auf keinen fall, da in der Anlage SPS usw sind.
Kann ich das alles mit 1mm² verdrahten oder muss ich nochmal per LSS absichern?
Es gibt spezielle DC-LSS, aber welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Evtl. eine genaue Typenbezeichnung? Ich komm mit meinen Katalogen hier irgendwie überhaupt nicht zurecht...


Über Antworten würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen.



mfg


Kistecola


----------



## MSB (5 Juli 2011)

Mein Favorit für die zeitgemäße DC-Verteilung:
http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...P=574&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German&pageturning=10

Ansonsten gibt es beim Klemmenhersteller deiner Wahl z.B. Sicherungsklemmen um z.B. Feinsicherungen oder KFZ-Sicherungen zu verwenden.

Generell sind die speziellen DC-LSS für 24V DC rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Du musst allerdings berücksichtigen, speziell bei LSS, das dein SBA Netzteil auch den entsprechenden Auslösestrom des LSS, liefern können muss.
Konkret weiß ich das nur von der Phoenix Quint Serie, das die einen entsprechend hohen Kurzschlussstrom liefern können.

Die meisten Schaltnetzteil schalten sich bei einem Kurzschluss erheblich schneller aus als das ein LSS die Chance zum reagieren hätte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (5 Juli 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Konkret weiß ich das nur von der Phoenix Quint Serie, das die einen entsprechend hohen Kurzschlussstrom liefern können.
> 
> Die meisten Schaltnetzteil schalten sich bei einem Kurzschluss erheblich schneller aus als das ein LSS die Chance zum reagieren hätte.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Kistecola,

informiere Dich doch mal hier.

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/21718_21739.htm

und berichte gelegentlich, was es gegeben hat. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Kistecola (6 Juli 2011)

erstmal danke für die Antworten!

Wie würde es denn aber aussehen, wenn ich die Ausgangsseite garnicht absicher und mich auf die Abschaltung des Trafos verlasse?

Müsste ich dann alles mit 2,5mm² verdrahten? bekomme ich ja garnicht überall geklemmt...

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.



mfg


----------



## M-Ott (6 Juli 2011)

Kistecola schrieb:


> Wie würde es denn aber aussehen, wenn ich die Ausgangsseite garnicht absicher und mich auf die Abschaltung des Trafos verlasse?


Würde ich an Deiner Stelle nicht machen. Ich habe auch schon kurzschlusssichere Netzteile wegen Kurzschluss sterben sehen.


Kistecola schrieb:


> Müsste ich dann alles mit 2,5mm² verdrahten? bekomme ich ja garnicht überall geklemmt...


Ja, müsstest Du.

Außerdem: Wenn ich einen Kurzschluss an einer Anlage ohne sekundärseitige Sicherungen suchen müsste, würde ich anschließend zuallererst den Konstrukteur erschlagen!


----------



## M-Ott (6 Juli 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ja, müsstest Du.


Beziehungsweise: Bedingt.
Siehe DIN EN 60204 7.2.8
Du kannst den Querschnitt ohne Sicherung reduzieren, wenn:
- die Strombelastbarkeit des Leiter mindestens der angehängten Last entspricht
UND
- die Länge des Leiters mit verringertem Querschnitt nicht länger als 3 m ist
UND
- der Leiter "kurzschlussgeschützt" z.B. in einem Kabelkanal verlegt ist.


----------



## Commander_Titte (6 Juli 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Du musst allerdings berücksichtigen, speziell bei LSS, das dein SBA Netzteil auch den entsprechenden Auslösestrom des LSS, liefern können muss.
> Konkret weiß ich das nur von der Phoenix Quint Serie, das die einen entsprechend hohen Kurzschlussstrom liefern können.
> 
> Die meisten Schaltnetzteil schalten sich bei einem Kurzschluss erheblich schneller aus als das ein LSS die Chance zum reagieren hätte.



Da musst du echt drauf achten. So etwas hab ich schon einmal in einer Maschine von uns gehabt. Kabel in einer Schleppkette würde beschädigt, ein Drähtchen aus einer Ader (24V) kann dann ans Gehäuse. Die Sicherung im Sekundärkreis löste nicht aus, aber das Netzteil hat abgeschaltet nach einer oder zwei Sekunden wieder eingeschaltet, dann wieder abgeschaltet usw... Bis dann der Hauptschalter ausgeschaltet worden ist.
Das hat die Steuerung in der Maschine die auch von dem Netzteil versorgt hatte dann nicht überlebt. 
Das Netzteil stammt von Phoenix oder Wago, bin mir nicht ganz sicher. 
Hab dann die Feinsicherung von MT4A auf F4A getauscht.

MFG Christoph


----------



## element. (7 Juli 2011)

Viele Leitungsschutzschalter sind prinzipiell auch für DC geeignet, die Hersteller geben Korrekturfaktoren für die Nennströme an.

Aber im Regelfall sind die Netzteile schneller als die LS, Steuerung schmiert ab, alle LS sind noch drin - keine Ahnung, wo der Fehler ist.
Ich bin auch zu elektronischen Sicherungen übergegangen, Murr mico etc. Wenn auch teuer.


----------



## edi (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

also Murr Mico kann ich auch empfehlen.....
Von S..mens gibt es wohl angeblich ähnliche Geräte.


----------

